# Greatest Rapper Of All Time!!!



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

the greatest rapper of all time would .hands down. be tupac shakur... i mean there are a couple others closely behind him (big l, bggie small, big pun) but pac was the greatest!!!! lets hear your opinions


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

Big Bun rose to the ranks of one of the greatest rappers ever and he didnt even do all that much. Thats just how fuckin good he was

Horrocore
Gangsta Rap
Commercial

anything he touched was lyrically devestating to any other product put out by anybody

yeah even tupac in my opinion

i think if Big Pun would have had a little more time, he would have dominated in all aspects.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 4, 2008)

the greats-pac,biggie,hova,rakim,krs,face.


----------



## johnmusic88 (Jun 4, 2008)

always will be a biggie fan over tupac. his delivery is just so good...perfect for smoking a joint to


----------



## panhead (Jun 4, 2008)

There will never be any rapper cooler than the 1st rap artist.

Who can forget the song "Chineese chicks like to suck big dicks".

Blowfly is king.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, yall ever cop any Schooly D records? he sings the aqua teen hunger force theme song but suprisingly he's a sick ass gangster rapper from way back in the day


----------



## whatnow (Jun 4, 2008)

its hard to pick the greatest 'cause they all have their individual good points ;\ but overall tupac. everything about the man. He was way ahead of his time. He's like the John Lennon of Rap. heh. honestly though, smart dude.

biggie is amazing but his lyrical content gets a bit repetitive after a while ;[ although suicidal thoughts is my favourite song from him.

I rarely listen to pac anymore but my opinion hasn't changed =]


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jun 4, 2008)

whatnow said:


> i He's like the John Lennon of Rap.


you should be slapped repeatedly, and hard! comparing any of those no talent bums to lennon, is a disgrace....


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

If Vinnie Paz [Jedi Mind Tricks] keeps his "weight up" hell be the best rapper ever. I think it will be hard to argue that claim in a few years


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

i disagree crumbles, though hes sick as all hell. he isnt even in the same genre when it comes to my buddy Nasir Escobar aka Nas!!! he is the sickest


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

i respect that opinion simply because Nas' release of Illmatic, but I don't feel the same way about his other albums where i skip around to get to the few tracks i can get into.

thats not the way i feel when i listen to any song featuring JMT. When vinnies on the mic hes always got my attention and always got me legitimately listening to what he says even if ive heard it 400 times before


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

i respect you to the fullest from hear on out.. if anyone can defend music as good, ill listen ... i agree he is going to be a legend.. but to me, and my upbringing ( Queens Bridge etc..) Nas Was THAT dude!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

Haha Word! where youre brought up and how youre brought up does influence youre musical taste

-.- i think thats why i like country when im depressed


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

well hey! country aint too bad! some brooks and dunn! ha bet ya i didnt know them! hahaha some taylor swift i wouldnt mind... on top of me -_-... lmao so check out my gallery tell me what you think!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

man im jealous. i really am. the boys i used to run with tried to grow pot and killed it cause they're fuckin stupid.

through a wierd bunch of circumstances im back at fuckin home so i havent been able to start my own project like ive been wanting. thats really why i came here so i can start readin up on the shit for when i get back out on my own but i aint gonna act like im not confused about it.. i mean im sure its easier than how im reading it. im just the type of guy who has to see it done in front of me to do it myself.

im wanting a small set up in a closet and planning to use seeds from that nirvana place.. the ones that dont grow tall and are easy to manage. I just want a personal plant cause im tired of payin money for weed that looks like tree bark. but im just not sure where i would begin.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

honestly, this is the best site you could find for learning everything you need...and its not as hard as some people want it to be.. you dont have to be so technical when it comes to them.. just love them and make sure you treat them well and keep a keen eye on them.. if you need to know anything just ask cause ill answer best to my knowledge


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

im for real not tryin to get technical at all, the more technical the more money ill have to put in and my dad raised me to be cheap and picky about green


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

thats good to some extent.. never cheap out on the soil/nutes/lights. but i honestly just grow my ladies out on my deck then move them in for flowering,., so simple that its almost funny!!! man are you northeast/west/northwest/south part of US?


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

Tennessee man.. the good shit around where I live i think comes in from greeneville and theres some super skunk down in cousinfuckville..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

lmao cousinfuckville. i love it... hahahahaha but yeah manjust dont get too technical and professional about it.. .always remember, ITS A DAMN PLANT! its gonna grow with its bare neccesities.... whats your setup like??


----------



## chroniccitizen (Jun 4, 2008)

dude vinnie paz is the shit but big l is the greatest but odb and ghost come close


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

BIG L WAS ONE OF THE GREATEST TO TOUCH THE MIC!!!!! big legacy will always be remembered! ebonics and casulties of a dice game are two classics.. not to mention the bambino '98 freestyles!!!!!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

man me and my homie got booted out of our last pad cause the owner sold the building to some bitch who jacked up the rent to like almost a grand a month so im back at the rents place and they live in an apartment now so i cant have a set up right now.. im just planning everything out right now.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

i see i see! well its always better to be prepared than to be UP SHITS CREE KWITHOUT A PADDLE!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah thats how you get raped by cousinfuckers..

man we be jokin about how we'd end up like those kids from wrong turn everytime we dare travel there.. sneedville lol. theres also some hooker houses where youre guaranteed a new std every visit


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh man! im on my way!!! HAHAHA but im off for the night bro time for call of duty 4!!!! ONLINE... PM me sometime and we'll shoot the shit!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

shit imma go try to get some weed, ive been sober for 2 days. telling all my bitch ass friends to go fuck themselves was a bad idea -.-

they might have been backstabbin douchebags but they always had good smoke


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

aint that a damn shame!


----------



## 5nug (Jun 5, 2008)

there isnt really a greatest rapper. Tupac could rap real well and wrote killer lyrics fast, but other greats are nas, masta ace, big l. Q-tip from a tribe called quest was ihighly underated and same with common sense. Id say any of those rappers are all in contention for most killa mc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

johnny cash was more gangster than any rapper


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

hahah thats why your a redsox fan! lmao but your right 5nug. but to me, atleaast, tupac will always be the best. he paved the way for this gangsta rap he is the " hell rells. styples ps. jadakiss'. etc...


----------



## chroniccitizen (Jun 5, 2008)

if your just talkin bout rappers then big l is the man but groups i mean you got the roots blackstar and wu-tang all great


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 5, 2008)

its the N.O.T.O.R.I.O.U.S you just lay down slow..............biggie had that thing..that fuckin delivery that nobody could touch.......

my top 5 though...
biggie
nas
short
atmosphere
krs one....


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

your crazy nickfury!!! pac mad biggie.. biggie did have that flow! but pac brought that gutter real street shit!!!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

and for groups... WU TANG CLAN AINT NOTHIN TO F >>> WIT!!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 6, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> your crazy nickfury!!! pac mad biggie.. biggie did have that flow! but pac brought that gutter real street shit!!!


nah man.i never liked pac that much....he was real with brenda got a baby and dear mama....but he got a little to wild with it in the end...remember pac wasnt always a gangster.....he was a back-up dancer for digital underground in the late 80's his first couple of albums were real shit....real east oakland life...but when he joined death row he started putting it on a little to thick...talkin about gangsta shit he really didnt go through......remember..he was a hip hop back up dancer when he was a teenager....that isnt hardcore gangster.....biggie though......he kept it real and used hip hop for a way out not a way deeper in....puffy got him into the game...but biggie would have been so much sicker on his last one if diddy wasnt involved..........


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 6, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> and for groups... WU TANG CLAN AINT NOTHIN TO F >>> WIT!!


yes............360 degrees always gets play


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 6, 2008)

i wouldnt say Pac made biggie. Id say he helped him out in the start. You can't just say Biggie is a rap legend and he's so badass then just say well Tupac's the reason hes the best so tupacs better. it doesnt make sense to me. rapper street cred is a fuckin gimmick dude. it always has been. rappers are constantly changing the product to adapt to the state of rap. that shits as fake as wrestling but it doesnt matter because you still want the product and its real to you. and as for digital underground.

Digital Underground is a top notch act and they're working on their last album which is probably gonna be great. you could say they made tupac.. so why cant we say Digital Underground is better than tupac? well, because you just know better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

why cause johnny cash is gangster?


----------



## 40acres (Jun 6, 2008)

Krs-one, rakim, method man,ll cool j,nas, and the cracker eminem


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

how?????????


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 6, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> nah man.i never liked pac that much....he was real with brenda got a baby and dear mama....but he got a little to wild with it in the end...remember pac wasnt always a gangster.....he was a back-up dancer for digital underground in the late 80's his first couple of albums were real shit....real east oakland life...but when he joined death row he started putting it on a little to thick...talkin about gangsta shit he really didnt go through......remember..he was a hip hop back up dancer when he was a teenager....that isnt hardcore gangster.....biggie though......he kept it real and used hip hop for a way out not a way deeper in....puffy got him into the game...but biggie would have been so much sicker on his last one if diddy wasnt involved..........


not oakland,, east marina or whatever it was.. and everyone has to do the humpty atleast once to get on!!! hahahah


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

johnny cash- big iron


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

johnny cash- cocain blues


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

johnny cash- sunday morning comming down

no rapper can fuck with cash..and he would never do the humpty dumpty


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 6, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> not oakland,, east marina or whatever it was.. and everyone has to do the humpty atleast once to get on!!! hahahah


east marin...upscale upperclass....no gangsters ever came out of marin....and yes...the humpty dance will always be the joint....shock-g is definatley underated as an mc...


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 6, 2008)

true that.. but pac is still the maker of all these rappers out now a days... but if they BOTH were here, there wouldnt be ANY of these soljah boys, Shawty Los. none of that bullshit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

atmosphere-trying to find a balance /sunshine


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

redsox.. shut up no one cares this isnt a friggin johnny cash thread!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

another potentiol for the best rapper ever, Tech N9ne


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

ehh.. i disagree my friend...... whats up? thats like saying Fredro Starr.. not enough solid work.. too much on AND off!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

i thought Tech N9ne's work ethic has been great lately and I enjoy his work with the underground rappers of late. Don't forget his recent tour with Paul Wall. That shit was tight. I wish i could have gone but in a way I agree with you.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah thats true but its almost too late for him to stage a comeback! hes been eaten up and spit out by like 3 rappers off the top of my head. but i mean dude is ill as FUCK. but i think the most UNDER rated rapper.. common sense!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

i would like to say that he gets his credit but he doesnt. Common's been around longer than anyone would fuckin guess you know it but i dont think hes the most underrated rapper ever.. i reserve that spot for Jamie Madrox.. yeh i know a lot of people see that as like heracy but its true that white boy has out of this world skills. but in the case of Common. I think hes being held back in some sort of way..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

i agree. and ive heard of that dude.. kid can spit some crazy deliveries!!! but yeah common is lackin SOMETHING.. rather it be that super producer :not true: or the management to back him and a publicist that actually PUTS IN MUHFUCKIN WORK!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

i think common just needs to put out another album . Tell that foo movie soundtracks aint always gonna pay the bills.

Jamie Madrox is from the duo Twiztid with Monoxide Child. They're the proteges of Insane Clown Posse and about 300 more times as skilled. I think Jamie Madrox is the most underrated because of all the genres hes mastered and all the time he puts itno his work. He can gangster rap, horrorcore rap, Comical rap, conscious rap. Hes done it all and hes still got years and years and years ahead of him to get better.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

hes got one coming!!! and he relased a good 45 minutes plus of raw shit!!! have to dig to find it but its there!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

all my cds are in storage after the move.. i had like over 100cds.. burnt and real. they're just sitting there and i aint got no fuckin blank cds to make new ones,.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

ooh man.. i have thousands.... digitally and on discs,,, im spinnin music atleast 8 hours a day no exhageration! idk how to spell


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

its all good i dont know the order of the months of the year


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

lmao... HAHAHAHAHA me neither!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 7, 2008)

oh, the shame!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

lmao... dude time for some uppers and the movie Cloverfield... take care bro hope your buddies set up goes A OK !!! nite!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

Im Backkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry but i think tupac is so typical and cliche for an answer..dude helped elevate rap flow wise, he is definitely a pioneer, but not the greatest(don't get me wrong though, he's one of my favorites)..i'm gonna go with some cats like immortal technique, the novelist, messy marv (no one is as gutter as this kid), eminem's first album, infinite, is definitely something to be praised...big pun was aite..his flow was off the chain, his lyrics not so much so though...i still keep coming back to immortal tech though..dude can just illustrate a story like it's nothin..his propaganda is bullshit though but i don't let it detract from his ability..he's got a ton of it..oh yeah bekay is fuckin sick too and so is krumbz for the dudes here who like that battle rap shit..check em out


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

big puns lyrics were what?

what the fuck were you listening to cause it must have not been big punisher. big punishers lyrics and wordplay slashed up and gored the competition in any one fuckin song.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

okay give me his best line..all he could do was flow like a fuckin maniac..his lyrics were hardly on point..his best song is you aint a killa which is one of my fav of all time..the dream shatterer is pretty good too but honestly he doesn't belong in the top..you've applied to him the same that was applied to pac and biggie..infamy in death...not to say they aren't primo artists, but again, not the best bro

edit: beware is also sick as fuck


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

Big Punisher Was One Of The, If Not The Illest Rhymer.. Due To His Delivery And Swag.. If You Think Otherwise, You Need To Stick To Radio Jams Cause T-pain Aint In This Thread Hyphy!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2008)

i see that a lot of people in this thread are speaking from ignorance and really should not post in this thread and should keep their fucking mouth shut. anyways as far as the topic. Pac hands down, now don't get me wrong i love hip hop in general but, all i listen to is g rap. biggie was definitely one of my favs and nas as well but, when pac was alive he would eat them niggas so bad that they wouldn't even acknowledge the beef. they may have retaliated subliminally but, as far as calling him out directly, well, at the time they seemed scared of little ole pac. in my opinion and as a G, if you're not as gangster as your raps, that takes away from your flow, in my opinion. case in point ja rule(nuff said), nas(jay fuckin your wife, you know it and then you sign with the nigga), biggie(pac you st to let you sleep on the couch). now with that said, biggie had a better flow, but, pac was more diverse and much deeper in his rhymes. i say pac because, of his body of work and the fact that he made living Thug Life what it is today. Being a thug(hustling,robbing,killing,) was frowned upon in the 80's, now it's what's up. eventhough, i say pac is the greatest rapper of all time, right now, i reserve the right to change my opinion to Jay-Z at any point in the future. Why, you say...........for all the reasons i stated for pac. Jay-Z has transcended not only the rap game with some of the best verses the game has Ever heard, but, as a hustler he makes you step your game up to the max. i'm from va and i can honestly tell you that Jay-Z was rich before he took over the rap game. an og from my hood was getting money with him in the early 90's and Jay-Z's name was ringing in the streets then. that alone carries a lot of weight, coupled with the fact the nigga don't write music, let me say it again the nigga don't write music. now we're all on here and i'm quite sure that the majority of us blow some fire herb, lets take into consideration that that majority is absent minded as fuck when we get high and forget everything. i love you pac r.i.p., but i'm changing my vote to jay-z. look at his hustle, rhymes, bitches he's been linked to and the fact that his body of work is unmatched,it's hard to argue against jay. if you put his stats up against all rappers they pale in comparison, i hate to admit it even pac. just a real niggas unbiased opinion though. 

p.s. STOP SNITCHINIG!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

im not reading that tonight


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> okay give me his best line..all he could do was flow like a fuckin maniac..his lyrics were hardly on point..his best song is you aint a killa which is one of my fav of all time..the dream shatterer is pretty good too but honestly he doesn't belong in the top..you've applied to him the same that was applied to pac and biggie..infamy in death...not to say they aren't primo artists, but again, not the best bro
> 
> edit: beware is also sick as fuck



so youre saying i like big pun cause hes dead?

youre a fuckin reatard. this shit is about opinion mine is Big Pun shit more talent than any other MC. Alive or dead. His music is still raw as fuck

I don't give a fuck Til I die I'ma live it up
Hit em up, nigga what what, nigga what?
Better watch yo ass 'fore I pull the choppers out the stash
and helicopter yo ass, about a block and a half
Cause I'ma ride for my niggaz, die for my niggaz
Puff lye with my niggaz til I'm high with my niggaz

that alone.. even though they rap 
"Cause I'ma ride for my niggaz, die for my niggaz
Puff lye with my niggaz til I'm high with my niggaz"

over and over in the song it only takes him 2 bars.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> Big Punisher Was One Of The, If Not The Illest Rhymer.. Due To His Delivery And Swag.. If You Think Otherwise, You Need To Stick To Radio Jams Cause T-pain Aint In This Thread Hyphy!!!


who tha fuck said anything about t-pain? big pun was def a great..his belly speaks for his authenticity as far as swag goes..but for real..jump off his nuts..there are a ton of better cats out there..


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

not to me..

its not like im after props or anytihng so ill type about Big Pun all fuckin day long if i want to.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> so youre saying i like big pun cause hes dead?
> 
> youre a fuckin reatard. this shit is about opinion mine is Big Pun shit more talent than any other MC. Alive or dead. His music is still raw as fuck
> 
> ...


okay tell me how that shit makes him the illest to spit? it just means he can talk big on a track.. you want gangster? listen to messy marv..nigga kills it.. songs like "oh!" and "momma".. momma is a fuckin slap for sure, and if you like pun's swag you'll like that song as far as the gangster tip goes..but in the terminology of hip-hop, technique pretty much is holdin the crown right now..not too many cats can be runner up to that kid..he's just fuckin sick with it..canibus would be too if he didn't vehemently spew bullshit all the time..much like poet laureatte ii, although it's got one of my fav. lines from it..

" A wise man sees failure as progress
a fool divorces his knowledge and misses the logic
And loses his soul in the process
obsessed with nonsense with a caricature that has no content
My style is masterful, multi-lateral
I could battle a fool and be naturally cruel
Words of scourn are a disasterous tool
from an existentialist view, I'm a better rapper then you
Grab the mic and rip your physical fabric in 2
my attitude is fucked up but admirable
Different methods interpreted into different forms
from entirely different perceptions and seen from different norms
Not just spittin a poem there's much more involved
there's much more pieces of the puzzle for you to solve"

that's canibus..and that still ain't shit comparable to what dude is capable of..now you tell me that isn't steez

and as far as technique on "speak your mind"

" Every time I speak my mind I'm lyrically critical
The pinnacle of being revolutionarily pivotal
Beyond anything ever studied thats metaphysical
Man fuck a minority, I'm not politically minimal
But obviously terminologies that are statistical
Are manufactured to be unequivocally subliminal
Transmitted by monopolized media visuals
So I riddle hypocritically pitiful criminals
Habitually utilizing typical rituals
With false pretense in attempts to be spiritual
TO individuals who believe in biblical miracles
Instead of themselves, because they're not thinking original
And the color of their skin makes them feel invisible
Like microscopic miscarriages lynched wit the umbilical
Only a fuckin imbecile would think their uncorrectable
Cause your susceptible to becoming more than a spectacle
Remember that your flesh your blood and your body are dissectible
I'll beat you until your vegetable
And wake up in a hospital covered in poisonous chemicals
In a fetal position wit your face sewn to your testicles
Thinkin that you were kidnapped by extraterrestrials
You got heart? I'm the blood that pumps in your ventricles
Technique, I'm like ya soul nigga.. indispensable
Wit no respect for those that cower at the hour of revolution
Cause the government owes my people restitution
Instead of sedatives like cocaine and prostitution
Conclusion is that you'll have to violently silence me
Cause I raid the airwaves of cutthroat piracy
In school my teachers blinded me
But now I can see
I'm mentally and revolutionarily free
Broadening Horizons about what my people could be
If we wasn't set up to get shot locked or OD
You see families bleed because of corporate greed
And monopolizing weed is virtually impossible
So it wont be legalized and thats another obstacle
But I'm still rollin up pocket fulls of tropical
The governments involved directly so its unstoppable
Like a nuclear rocket full of biochemical toxins that invade the ecological
Improbable that the average intellect could understand
So I encrypted this into hip hop thats in high demand
and spread it through the ghetto of every city like contraband
Stomp a man of any complexion with a devilish nature
Cause I'm tryin to save the earth, but your just next in line to rape her"

i'm sorry but on a mc, underground hip hop tip..that just smashes on almost everything..real fuckin talk..


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> not to me..
> 
> its not like im after props or anytihng so ill type about Big Pun all fuckin day long if i want to.


no beef cousin don't get heated.. it's just when i come into a thread like this people always say big l, biggie, tupac, pun..when there's plenty of other talent out there cats don't recognize.. also if you like that fast shit give do or die a try.. try do or die - fantasy


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

im not really into any style or gimmick. I just have acquired tastes is all


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> im not really into any style or gimmick. I just have acquired tastes is all



well i still think u'll like it.. everyone i've showed that song too has liked it..also try messy marv - momma..that song is grimey...and sly boogy - it'z nuthin..that's a sick club-esque west coast song if you like the west coast style... i'm flippin thru my zune and i got nothin else to do so check out tha songs lemme know what you think


----------



## 40acres (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> so youre saying i like big pun cause hes dead?
> 
> youre a fuckin reatard. this shit is about opinion mine is Big Pun shit more talent than any other MC. Alive or dead. *His music is still raw as fuck*
> 
> ...


If "raw" means repeating the same words over and over, then he is the rawest.If i made a song tht only said "nigga kill, nigga kill", would I then be the rawest?
Stop watching MTV and get a clue about rap.Just because fat joe says pun was the best, doesnt make it real.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> no beef cousin don't get heated.. it's just when i come into a thread like this people always say big l, biggie, tupac, pun..when there's plenty of other talent out there cats don't recognize.. also if you like that fast shit give do or die a try.. try do or die - fantasy


if you like that fast shit twista kills it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

or should i say tung twista


----------



## jointskie (Jun 9, 2008)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> haha lennon was a over glorified brit. average talent at best same as elvis(the little richard copycat) except he was white ...what a joke!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i see that a lot of people in this thread are speaking from ignorance and really should not post in this thread and should keep their fucking mouth shut. anyways as far as the topic. Pac hands down, now don't get me wrong i love hip hop in general but, all i listen to is g rap. biggie was definitely one of my favs and nas as well but, when pac was alive he would eat them niggas so bad that they wouldn't even acknowledge the beef. they may have retaliated subliminally but, as far as calling him out directly, well, at the time they seemed scared of little ole pac. in my opinion and as a G, if you're not as gangster as your raps, that takes away from your flow, in my opinion. case in point ja rule(nuff said), nas(jay fuckin your wife, you know it and then you sign with the nigga), biggie(pac you st to let you sleep on the couch). now with that said, biggie had a better flow, but, pac was more diverse and much deeper in his rhymes. i say pac because, of his body of work and the fact that he made living Thug Life what it is today. Being a thug(hustling,robbing,killing,) was frowned upon in the 80's, now it's what's up. eventhough, i say pac is the greatest rapper of all time, right now, i reserve the right to change my opinion to Jay-Z at any point in the future. Why, you say...........for all the reasons i stated for pac. Jay-Z has transcended not only the rap game with some of the best verses the game has Ever heard, but, as a hustler he makes you step your game up to the max. i'm from va and i can honestly tell you that Jay-Z was rich before he took over the rap game. an og from my hood was getting money with him in the early 90's and Jay-Z's name was ringing in the streets then. that alone carries a lot of weight, coupled with the fact the nigga don't write music, let me say it again the nigga don't write music. now we're all on here and i'm quite sure that the majority of us blow some fire herb, lets take into consideration that that majority is absent minded as fuck when we get high and forget everything. i love you pac r.i.p., but i'm changing my vote to jay-z. look at his hustle, rhymes, bitches he's been linked to and the fact that his body of work is unmatched,it's hard to argue against jay. if you put his stats up against all rappers they pale in comparison, i hate to admit it even pac. just a real niggas unbiased opinion though.
> 
> p.s. STOP SNITCHINIG!!!


em is deff pale in comparison and is in his own league and has some of the sickest lyrics without talkin about money and hustlin. he paved his own path..jay-z is a biggy swaggerjacker


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

if you dont believe me just download..camron-swaggerjacker (jay-z diss) hahaha that shit is funny..not only biggie but snoop, slic ric, big l, rakim, nas, big daddy kane, and 2pac


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

camron.. lol the pink rapper. its hard to take camron seriously after that stage in his life. 

I think Jay-Z is one of those rappers that fall into the over-rated category. There he joins the ranks of others like E-40, DMX, and 50 Cent


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

yea camron is a fairy but if u listen to that track it speaks for itself


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

i have.. we had a diss song night one time when getting real baked.. 

ok ok ok ok.. 

One of the sickest rappers ever is CANIBUS.

easily a candidate when its all said and done..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

deffinately and doesnt get credit he deserves. the lyrical demon


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

when hes battle rapping i swear you can see his opponent mouthing "what have i done.."


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

I got 2 more people and then it'd take me aw hile to come up with names but

Brother Ali
The RZA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

yea wu has always been one of my fav. but there last cd wasnt up to par..meth held it down tho! it wasnt the same as 36 chambers and wutang forever tho


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

i always thought it was funny how the less talented members of the clan were the more famous and successful like Method Man and ODB [who is my favorite member cause i relate to his insanity XD]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

i just like method mans delivery compared to rza..rza is more talented and spits harder and faster but methods delivery issick


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

i dont want to call people who listen to rap stupid but i think the reason Method got over with the fans more than gza is cause he wasnt as complex with his overall rhyme scheme.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

exactly man


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

well i think the state of rap and society in general is terrible if an overly talented rapper has to dumb himself down to get over and sell records.. but oh well thats why we have underground record labels


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

cause most people that listen to rap smoke too many blunts and cant keep up with people like rza


----------



## Luke Kane (Jun 9, 2008)

no one is fucking with my son Jadakiss or the the L.O.X when it comes to pen and paper. Ive been fucking with the L.O.X since elementary school and everything i have ever heard from jada has been alright if not crack. if you can name a song where jada didn't do his thing i'm all ears. Nas is also my nigga to but im starting to feel like he's falling off


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

Jadakiss - never cared for him so i cant name a song.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

thats why music in the south took off cause its dumbed down and slow


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, the rap scene of watered down lyrics and shitty skills is plauging all corners of the US not just the south. no matter where you go, where you live music is whack.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> lol, the rap scene of watered down lyrics and shitty skills is plauging all corners of the US not just the south. no matter where you go, where you live music is whack.


the south definitely has it hard tho compared to west and east..at least the south has commercial artists like lil wayne, lil wyte, and chamillionaire to keep it afloat


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 9, 2008)

hands down Tech N9ne is the greatest rapper best lyrics in my opinion he murders the alphabet fosho. Then maybe Eminem in his early days. but as far as tupac and biggie ya they are great rappers but lyrically not the best they ok rhymes =)


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

anybody remember Papoose and the Alphabet Song


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> anybody remember Papoose and the Alphabet Song


papoose killed that shit..big l too on that ebonics song...


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

hell yeah abc slaughter... damn with kay slay in it too! that fat mother ... haha


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

papoose is real talk too... all his smack shit is offical as HELL!!!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles!!!! Hit Me Up On Ms!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> em is deff pale in comparison and is in his own league and has some of the sickest lyrics without talkin about money and hustlin. he paved his own path..jay-z is a biggy swaggerjacker



jay is a biggie swaggerjacker? that was big nigga. while big was rapping jay was selling keys. getting real paper. if anything big was stealing hov swag. jay was still in the streets while big was still rapping. if you don't like the hustling in rap you can't relate to getting money. not that 9 to 5 $, i'm talking about $1200 for a oz of raw $, i'm talking about that $3,000 for a oz of dope(heroine) $. jay rapped for the hustla's then he condensed his hustling rhymes into a form where white america could accept it. that nigga is a fucking genius, look at the fruit he bares from the work he put in. what african-american can do a interview with bob costas and say he averaged about $40,000 a key and then make deals with white executives without a p r hit. if that ain't gangster you don't know what gangster is.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> jay is a biggie swaggerjacker? that was big nigga. while big was rapping jay was selling keys. getting real paper. if anything big was stealing hov swag. jay was still in the streets while big was still rapping. if you don't like the hustling in rap you can't relate to getting money. not that 9 to 5 $, i'm talking about $1200 for a oz of raw $, i'm talking about that $3,000 for a oz of dope(heroine) $. jay rapped for the hustla's then he condensed his hustling rhymes into a form where white america could accept it. that nigga is a fucking genius, look at the fruit he bares from the work he put in. what african-american can do a interview with bob costas and say he averaged about $40,000 a key and then make deals with white executives without a p r hit. if that ain't gangster you don't know what gangster is.


agreed

plus, ur forgetting that unreasonable doubt is still one of the best and most slept on cds ever


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

i never said he wasnt rich or gangster, all i said is he steals most of his shit. idotn give a fuck how much he made sellin drugs..this is about the greatest rapper and hes overrated


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

agreed....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah i agree REASONABLE doubt was his best cd


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i never said he wasnt rich or gangster, all i said is he steals most of his shit. idotn give a fuck how much he made sellin drugs..this is about the greatest rapper and hes overrated


i feel you sox, that's your opinion and i respect it. we come from two different places i see. i'm coming from a place where i can relate to what he's done. but, i try and put that aside. what i look at is his vocabulary, enunciation, and presentation. shit is crazy because, jay mainstreamed the term swag,"fuckit well i guess i got my swagger back,"(the blueprint-all i need-00')


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 10, 2008)

he is NOT over rated sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i feel you sox, that's your opinion and i respect it. we come from two different places i see. i'm coming from a place where i can relate to what he's done. but, i try and put that aside. what i look at is his vocabulary, enunciation, and presentation. shit is crazy because, jay mainstreamed the term swag,"fuckit well i guess i got my swagger back,"(the blueprint-all i need-00')


biggie killed him on brooklyns finest and em killed him on renegade so to say hes better than either of them is funny


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

howie..you need to get the dick out of your ears i dont know what ur listenin to


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> biggie killed him on brooklyns finest and em killed him on renegade so to say hes better than either of them is funny



i think you're over exaggerating the facts. yeah, biggie and em had better verses on those respective songs. but, lets be realistic jay's body of work by far destroys eminems, furthermore, jay has verses that will destroy every one of em's and biggies best verses. most recently, maybach music. it sounds like you have a beef with jay or you don't listen to his music. i think a lot of jay's rhymes go over a lot of peoples heads and they just don't know what the fuck he's talking about, a lot of which most people can't relate to or even image. these such rhymes are a reflection of his life which has led to his longevity, all the while his money gets longer and longer and longer. jay manages to connect to the streets and still manages to attract and maintain pop/suburban fans without compromising his credibility. make no mistake about a lot of hustlers and rappers alike see jay z as the blueprint to being a success. you're entitled to your opinion but, the vast majority of hip hop purist would agree that with jay's body of work his has surpassed biggie and pac and quite frankly eminem was never in the running.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 17, 2008)

nah..i feel you redsox...jay-z is a bitter.......reasonable doubt will always be one of my favorite albums..22 twos is a classic....i respect what he has done and his hustle....im just not feeling him now....everything he does now is about how awesome he is and hes got the baddest chick....everybody else is doing that also...


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

here is some of the best not all of it takes to long to look da shit up lilgkid1 | Project Playlist | Music Playlist || Facebook Playlist, Tagworld, Stickam, Hi5, Gaia, Friendster, Xanga, Myspace Music Player, Myspace MP3 Player/Players, Facebook Music Playlist, Myspace Music Playlists


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

lilgkid1 | Project Playlist | Music Playlist || Facebook Playlist, Tagworld, Stickam, Hi5, Gaia, Friendster, Xanga, Myspace Music Player, Myspace MP3 Player/Players, Facebook Music Playlist, Myspace Music Playlists


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 21, 2008)

2Pac of course.


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

Tupac always seems to be people's first choice.

Truthfully, I wouldn't even put him in my top 3. In terms of rhyming, verbal dexterity, and stage presence, it'd go something like this:
1. Del Tha Funkee Homosapien
2. MF Doom
3. Talib Kweli


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 23, 2008)

only person i agree with on that list is talib.. and he is no where near top 3 love.. sorry mates!!


----------

